# Pet Peeves



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Things that Bother me=
When you run over an animal on the Road, get out and throw it off the road- I threw and dead **** off the road again
and for heavens sake why do you run over turtles, they didn't just run out in front of you!
Another- When you catch a critter in your Box Trap, don't release it in someone elses neighborhood, we don't want it either


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Don't get me started.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

reminds of a story but you have to go to OGF comedy to read it


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

How about someone not making eye contact when your speaking to them. If you could smack people in the face without loosing your job there would be a lot of red cheeks where I work.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> How about someone not making eye contact when your speaking to them. If you could smack people in the face without loosing your job there would be a lot of red cheeks where I work.


This Is one of mine too! As well as loud eaters. Chew with your mouth closed.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Uglystix said:


> This Is one of mine too! As well as loud eaters. Chew with your mouth closed.


Don't even get me started on loud eaters. Not much makes me truly nauseous. Loud eaters and if I find hair in my food. I will eat dinner by my self many nights as I cannot stomach the sound of someone chewing even if they have their mouth closed and it's just something loud such as chips or extremely crunchy salad for instance.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

ive got 4 dogs and 2 cats, cant say ive ever had a pet peeve....ill have to do some research


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, ok. When at work & someone leaves the microwave with 2 seconds left. Glad I'm retired now.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

When I buy some thing, and the clerk gives me change. The clerk always wants to pile the coins on the bills , then hand them to me. I, stop them right there, tell them give me the coins first.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> How about someone not making eye contact when your speaking to them. If you could smack people in the face without loosing your job there would be a lot of red cheeks where I work.


I don't trust anyone, who won't look me in the eyes, especially while shaking my hand.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

one3 said:


> When I buy some thing, and the clerk gives me change. The clerk always wants to pile the coins on the bills , then hand them to me. I, stop them right there, tell them give me the coins first.


When I hand back the change and they have the audacity to complain about how I gave it back... 🤣jk


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Ask your vet what they think of people driving with their dog's head hanging out the window. Just begging for an eye loss or injury.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

seeing the word " lose". CONSTANTLY spelled wrong. you do not ever "loose" something....

🙄


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

9Left said:


> seeing the word " lose". CONSTANTLY spelled wrong. you do not ever "loose" something....
> 
> 🙄


Yur knot gonna git nowere korrecting speling an gramur on da innernet.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

DHower08 said:


> Don't even get me started on loud eaters. Not much makes me truly nauseous. Loud eaters and if I find hair in my food. I will eat dinner by my self many nights as I cannot stomach the sound of someone chewing even if they have their mouth closed and it's just something loud such as chips or extremely crunchy salad for instance.


Don't go to dinner with any real Chinese people. Lip smacking and mouth noises are signs of a good meal.

Belching is a sign of appreciation of a good meal in many Middle Eastern countries.

We aren't the only game in town.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Ok what about real estate auctions and the 10% Buyers premium, what a stupid Scam!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's one, you're driving on the highway and you move to the left to let someone merge over from an entrance ramp and they go the same speed as you and hang you out to dry. Argggggg.
Or, and I hate this one and it's only getting worse. Somebody passes you on the highway and cuts in front of you way too quickly. Then you have to slow down. Argggggg.
Or somebody tailgating somebody else to get them to go faster. 
It seems to me there's a lot more inconsiderate drivers out there these days. Being courteous is rare.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

My pet peeve is ignorant people. Those that think they are above everyone else, treat others rudely, you know what I'm talking about. I just wanna punch them in the face.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

RossN said:


> Don't go to dinner with any real Chinese people. Lip smacking and mouth noises are signs of a good meal.
> 
> Belching is a sign of appreciation of a good meal in many Middle Eastern countries.
> 
> We aren't the only game in town.


Been there, done that.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's one, you're driving on the highway and you move to the left to let someone merge over from an entrance ramp and they go the same speed as you and hang you out to dry. Argggggg.
> Or, and I hate this one and it's only getting worse. Somebody passes you on the highway and cuts in front of you way too quickly. Then you have to slow down. Argggggg.
> Or somebody tailgating somebody else to get them to go faster.
> It seems to me there's a lot more inconsiderate drivers out there these days. Being courteous is rare.


Jagoffs that think the road is the Indy 500 and weave dangerously through traffic.


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Don't even get me started on loud eaters. Not much makes me truly nauseous. Loud eaters and if I find hair in my food. I will eat dinner by my self many nights as I cannot stomach the sound of someone chewing even if they have their mouth closed and it's just something loud such as chips or extremely crunchy salad for instance.


How about coffee Slurpers or kids tryin to suck out that last drop of pop thru a straw


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeada said:


> How about coffee Slurpers or kids tryin to suck out that last drop of pop thru a straw


Wish they had a dislike button haha. Yeah anything like that just annoys the hell out of me


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's one, you're driving on the highway and you move to the left to let someone merge over from an entrance ramp and they go the same speed as you and hang you out to dry. Argggggg.
> Or, and I hate this one and it's only getting worse. Somebody passes you on the highway and cuts in front of you way too quickly. Then you have to slow down. Argggggg.
> Or somebody tailgating somebody else to get them to go faster.
> It seems to me there's a lot more inconsiderate drivers out there these days. Being courteous is rare.


Those people who cut in front of you too quickly do it exponentially faster the more axles you have. There's people who are lucky to be alive today. Give semi's room people!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Ten Bears said:


> Jagoffs that think the road is the Indy 500 and weave dangerously through traffic.


For fun-time I drive to the DQ here in Springfield any time after 6PM... last eve a young driver (he, she, it) came up from behind me, in town, I'm doing 35 he's doing super-sonic, I slow down for RR crossing he jerks off er, over, to the right lane no more than 1/4 second short of smashing me from behind, swerves back into left lane barely missing some poor guy (he, she, it) on a bicycle. FUN STUFF ars


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Ask your vet what they think of people driving with their dog's head hanging out the window. Just begging for an eye loss or injury.


We're covered!


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

People who walk in the road when there's a sidewalk available.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

DHower08 said:


> How about someone not making eye contact when your speaking to them. If you could smack people in the face without loosing your job there would be a lot of red cheeks where I work.


The Autistic are not capable. I say this only because when I worked for Kroger, we had a cashier who was Autistic and the mystery shoppers continually docked the store because he didnt look the customer in the face.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

People who insist on chewing gum with their mouth open.. Probably the one that gets me the most are people who decide they are going to start a conversation while yawning, or have to make outrageous noise while yawning. Next on the list are cheap water bottles that crinkle when you drink out of them.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Nieghbor who can’t mind his own business.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> How about someone not making eye contact when your speaking to them. If you could smack people in the face without loosing your job there would be a lot of red cheeks where I work.


Love this one. If I caught my baseball team not listening with their eyes during practice we ran laps....


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

erie mako said:


> We're covered!
> View attachment 491930





erie mako said:


> We're covered!
> View attachment 491930


My dog is proud of you!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

night vision said:


> People who walk in the road when there's a sidewalk available.


now that is something that really PI$$es me off


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Blowing a bunch of snot out of your nose during a meal.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

People who stop for green lights cause they are texting with their phone.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

It's funny what gets some people's goat and not another's.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Love this one. If I caught my baseball team not listening with their eyes during practice we ran laps....


Yup. I coach little league. They run a lot. Like alot alot haha


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

People walking in crowded or even semi crowded public places with phone buried in their face. Even more so little kids walking around the store phone/tablet glued to face.
Parents letting them walk around bumping into things,getting the way with our care or notice.

Really don't let much get to me. At least try my hardest not to. Things just make me laugh to myself,or out loud sometimes. And just wonder,lol....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Yup. I coach little league. They run a lot. Like alot alot haha


They don't realize how good it is for them. And by the end of the season usually the slow gassed out ones ain't as slow and gassed out. It's good to see. I have A few ground rules,every time broken= 1 lap for entire team per a rule broken during practice/games. We get some weird looks after we get a big win an our kids are counting down laps.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They don't realize how good it is for them. And by the end of the season usually the slow gassed out ones ain't as slow and gassed out. It's good to see. I have A few ground rules,every time broken= 1 lap for entire team per a rule broken during practice/games. We get some weird looks after we get a big win an our kids are counting down laps.


We do the same. If someone strikes out looking it is a lap for everytime it happens for the entire team. Not sure where your from but we play at perry park and it's two fields opposite of each other. So a couple acres total. 1 lap is that entire section of the park. We don't have many kids that go down looking anymore


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

night vision said:


> People who walk in the road when there's a sidewalk available.


Yes! Or right down the middle of drive lanes in parking lots!


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Ron Y said:


> People who stop for green lights cause they are texting with their phone.


Good one. Or,(similarly) how about when you're in a fairly long line of traffic at a red light, then the light turns green and the first car in line doesn't get moving for a long time. Wonder why that is. ??

Another for me is when people on the freeway insist on passing when approaching an on-ramp area. We can't move over to allow the on-ramp vehicle to enter and that vehicle never seems to think they need to yield. It's even more fun when you have a boat in tow.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

One of my biggest pet peeves are the aholes that launch their boat then tie up to the dock while they go park their vehicle blocking a lane. Even when there are a couple courtesy docks. I guess another peeve is people that launch their boats right at the waters edge and then proceed to move everything from their vehicle to the boat while blocking a lane.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

My other peeve is bikers who ride with their tire right next to yellow line. they seem to forget their arm, leg, foot pegs are over the line. I have almost hit two. one was two lane road with no traffic and that was easy to move over but the other on rt 20, towing a skid steer in rush hour traffic, both lanes and nowhere to move over. How he missed my trailer fender I will never know.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ron Y said:


> My other peeve is bikers who ride with their tire right next to yellow line. they seem to forget their arm, leg, foot pegs are over the line. I have almost hit two. one was two lane road with no traffic and that was easy to move over but the other on rt 20, towing a skid steer in rush hour traffic, both lanes and nowhere to move over. How he missed my trailer fender I will never know.


I can add to that one… My pet peeve is motorcyclists that don't wear helmets, and get upset with you if you came too close because they tell you to "watch out for bikers"! 

... usually my reply is…" you're not even wearing a helmet! if YOU are not concerned about your own life, why the hell do you expect ME to be concerned about it".


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

9Left said:


> I can add to that one… My pet peeve is motorcyclists that don't wear helmets, and get upset with you if you came too close because they tell you to "watch out for bikers"!
> 
> ... usually my reply is…" you're not even wearing a helmet! if you're not concerned about your own life, why the hell should you expect me to be concerned"


Agree.And they wear all black like some runners and people walking along the road and then they get hit cause nobody could see them.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Just a few that I'm thinking of now:

-Folks not using their turn signals until they are actively TURNING. It's a SIGNAL people (and a safety courtesy)!!!
-Not turning headlights/taillights on in the rain or near dawn & dusk. You may be able to see where you're going, but it's also so that other drivers can see you!
-As far as cutting in front of vehicles after passing (or to exit, etc), I was taught to refrain from cutting in until I could see both the other vehicle's headlights in my rearview mirror.

Mike


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bluefinn said:


> Well, ok. When at work & someone leaves the microwave with 2 seconds left. Glad I'm retired now.


I leave it with 1 second 😆


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

How about if someone puts the new TP roll on backwards. Amazing how some people can even mess up taking a ****


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> How about if someone puts the new TP roll on backwards. Amazing how some people can even mess up taking a ****






LOL

Mike


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Some of you people have BIG problems.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

9Left said:


> I can add to that one… My pet peeve is motorcyclists that don't wear helmets, and get upset with you if you came too close because they tell you to "watch out for bikers"!
> 
> ... usually my reply is…" you're not even wearing a helmet! if YOU are not concerned about your own life, why the hell do you expect ME to be concerned about it".


I always thought a great bumper sticker idea would be "motorcyclist look twice,save your own life".
I mean I get the slogan,they're smaller and harder to see at a glance. But I can't count how many times I've seen guys on bikes passing on the shoulder,passing in-between two vehicles on the freeway,seen one last night fly out of a neighborhood onto a road with a 50mph spreed limit full send,no stop,no yield, no care,almost taken out by a Honda pilot who luckily swerved out of the way into the on coming lane. Luckily light traffic.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> How about if someone puts the new TP roll on backwards. Amazing how some people can even mess up taking a ****


my God I couldn't agree with this more… My wife does this… The loose flap should come off the front of the roll… Not the back… Lol


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> How about if someone puts the new TP roll on backwards. Amazing how some people can even mess up taking a ****


Wasn't sure there was a right way . I put it one way my wife the other way


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

The patent for tp shows it come over the top out front, not against the wall. Then some people just set the roll on the toilet tank. Do you remember the little rectangle sheets in the dispensers in public washroom you put dime in slot and got a few thin worthless sheets. Might as well used a tree leaf.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

fishless said:


> Wasn't sure there was a right way . I put it one way my wife the other way


Same with us. At least we always know WHO changed it!! 

Mike


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

fishless said:


> Wasn't sure there was a right way . I put it one way my wife the other way


Yes it has to come off the front of the roll. Someone in my house is good for just setting a new roll on the sink counter. No one will fess up. I think I live with a couple terrorists


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

game camera will solve your problem.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I can't believe there are this many people who think the TP goes over the top. The risk of run away, free wheeling is too great. Gotta go round the underside.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Moo Juice said:


> I can't believe there are this many people who think the TP goes over the top. The risk of run away, free wheeling is too great. Gotta go round the underside.


Me too & I agree with you 100%.

Mike


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

And drag the paper against a dirty wall. Do whatever you want. They have his and hers sinks next to each other, so have two tp holders next to each other, each facing opposite. No arguments and never run short of paper.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Moo Juice said:


> I can't believe there are this many people who think the TP goes over the top. The risk of run away, free wheeling is too great. Gotta go round the underside.


... uuuhhhh.... This "runaway" risk would be the exact same in the front or the back.... What I can't believe is that there are any people that believe it should come off the back or the underside… That's just ridiculousness


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

and if I wanna get really nitpicky… I can't stand the way my wife sweeps the kitchen floor.... The floor is swept every night… Into a nice little tight pile of dirt in the center of the floor… I always go back for a second pick up with a dust pan… She never goes back for a second pick up with a dust pan… And always leaves a fine line of dust sitting on the kitchen floor… That just kills me.lol


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Moo Juice said:


> I can't believe there are this many people who think the TP goes over the top. The risk of run away, free wheeling is too great. Gotta go round the underside.


I can't believe this is even bein discussed.  
Reading this thread...There's a good book out titled 'Don't Sweat the Small Stuff' that needs read.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

OK now I'm on a roll… My next pet peeve is people that buy a pack of broad heads from the big box store and don't sharpen them out of the package... maybe I'm OCD… But there are literally no broadheads that come out of the package that are acceptable for hunting.... gods sakes people… Get a stone, get the sandpaper, get a strop paddle,… And make them acceptable to hunt with!


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

9Left said:


> ... uuuhhhh.... This "runaway" risk would be the exact same in the front or the back.... What I can't believe is that there are any people that believe it should come off the back or the underside… That's just ridiculousness


Uuuhhhh, you obviously know nothing about physics. The holder has two arms reaching from the center of the roll to the wall. Sideways force uses the arms to infact stabilize the roll and create a shear point as well as a roll "brake" so to speak. If the paper is draped over the front, the roll holder cannot be utilized as a shear or brake causing a "run away" situation. Once again. Behind and under is the only way to go.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Problem solved with which way toilet paper goes. Get a bidet.









Kip


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

9Left said:


> and if I wanna get really nitpicky… I can't stand the way my wife sweeps the kitchen floor.... The floor is swept every night… Into a nice little tight pile of dirt in the center of the floor… I always go back for a second pick up with a dust pan… She never goes back for a second pick up with a dust pan… And always leaves a fine line of dust sitting on the kitchen floor… That just kills me.lol


At least yours picks it up.
my wife- love her to death- sweeps the house, we have a very big, sheddy black lab- and just leaves it in a pile under the swiffer thing she uses for days.
I’ve made comments like “ your pile got smaller” but she’s blond ……
I do love her to death….


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Yes it has to come off the front of the roll. Someone in my house is good for just setting a new roll on the sink counter. No one will fess up. I think I live with a couple terrorists


They probably think the same thing....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Moo Juice said:


> Uuuhhhh, you obviously know nothing about physics. The holder has two arms reaching from the center of the roll to the wall. Sideways force uses the arms to infact stabilize the roll and create a shear point as well as a roll "brake" so to speak. If the paper is draped over the front, the roll holder cannot be utilized as a shear or brake causing a "run away" situation. Once again. Behind and under is the only way to go.


sooooo.... Just turn it around the other direction…? And I'm not talking about the roll of paper… I'm talking about the rod that's inside the roll of paper ..,, its not physics


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

We used to have to put ours on backwards due to to a sweet little kitty that would paw it all off in the floor. God bless her, she's no longer with us and no, I didn't do her in.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I learned to always install over top and behind after we got a kitten a year ago! As far as rubbing on a dirty wall... I’m going to do way worse to that paper than a little dust on a wall ever could.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

fastwater said:


> I can't believe this is even bein discussed.
> Reading this thread...There's a good book out titled 'Don't Sweat the Small Stuff' that needs read.


I know! I'm waitin' for someone to say they won't use it if it's on the wrong way!! 

Mike


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

To be looked down on and be treated with no respect. Then people find out you are a Vet. Then it is Ohhh, thank you for your service. Get out of here.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> When I hand back the change and they have the audacity to complain about how I gave it back... 🤣jk


The correct way to give change is, coins first, then bills.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Ron Y said:


> People who stop for green lights cause they are texting with their phone.


"People who stop at green lights....." enough said!


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

People the park like they own the place.
Sideways- taking 2 spots ect.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

People that must take their pets everywhere. I have no problem with service animals. There is no reason at all to bring your flea bag into a restaurant or store of any kind. Don’t get me started on the comfort pets. One more thing, it should be legal to get under, lift and put people into the median for driving the speed limit in the passing lane.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

People who leave all there trash behind when they are done trying to fish, totally worthless morons with no respect for nothing including themselves!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hatchetman said:


> They probably think the same thing....


I am the enemy within. 



How about dumbasses that wave you on at a stop sign when it's YOUR turn to go. Or they go when it's their turn and they wave like you did them a favor. every morning I have to go through a 4 way stop right by work and it seems no one but me can figure it out. Busy 4 way stops should be part of your driver's test not just normal stop signs


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> I am the enemy within.
> 
> 
> 
> How about dumbasses that wave you on at a stop sign when it's YOUR turn to go. Or they go when it's their turn and they wave like you did them a favor. every morning I have to go through a 4 way stop right by work and it seems no one but me can figure it out. Busy 4 way stops should be part of your driver's test not just normal stop signs


This is one of my biggest pet peeves. To make it worse try a busy 4 way and each lane also has a turn lane...I swear the worst of humanity just goes there for fun. Also, running a close second are people that phrase things rudely...and when you dish it back to them in the exact same way thier brain just breaks. Lol.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> I am the enemy within.
> 
> 
> 
> How about dumbasses that wave you on at a stop sign when it's YOUR turn to go. Or they go when it's their turn and they wave like you did them a favor. every morning I have to go through a 4 way stop right by work and it seems no one but me can figure it out. Busy 4 way stops should be part of your driver's test not just normal stop signs


lol... I think the unspoken understanding of taking turns in a counter clockwise fashion at a four-way stop is a thing of the past… No one ever seems to adhere to that anymore.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

OK your Bill at the store is $24.47, so you give the cashier $25.47 ( a 20 and 5 dollar bills and 47 cents in change) suddenly you have mass confusion


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

DJA said:


> OK your Bill at the store is $24.47, so you give the cashier $25.47 ( a 20 and 5 dollar bills and 47 cents in change) suddenly you have mass confusion


This drives me nuts. I learned how to make change when I was about 13. It's not a hard concept even if your bad at math like I am


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

winguy7 said:


> This is one of my biggest pet peeves. To make it worse try a busy 4 way and each lane also has a turn lane...I swear the worst of humanity just goes there for fun. Also, running a close second are people that phrase things rudely...and when you dish it back to them in the exact same way thier brain just breaks. Lol.


Your quote line at the bottom of your posts is the greatest....


----------



## Katqueen83 (Aug 21, 2021)

DHower08 said:


> How about someone not making eye contact when your speaking to them. If you could smack people in the face without loosing your job there would be a lot of red cheeks where I work.


Some ppl have trouble making eye contact. I have bad social anxiety so it's hard for me to make eye contact while talking to people but I retain everything they say. So if someone smacked me before even trying to take time to understand why I'm not looking at them I would throat punch them so hard that they wouldn't talk for a year. So think about that.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Katqueen83 said:


> Some ppl have trouble making eye contact. I have bad social anxiety so it's hard for me to make eye contact while talking to people but I retain everything they say. So if someone smacked me before even trying to take time to understand why I'm not looking at them I would throat punch them so hard that they wouldn't talk for a year. So think about that.


I get that socially some people don't do well. To me it's still extremely disrespectful to not make eye contact


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

9Left said:


> ... uuuhhhh.... This "runaway" risk would be the exact same in the front or the back.... What I can't believe is that there are any people that believe it should come off the back or the underside… That's just ridiculousness


Ask our cats, they'll tell you it has to come over the top so they can unroll it easier. We have one that slinks into the bathroom sometime during the night to unroll the whole thing and tear it into small pieces. We have 5 cats, so I need a detective or a trail cam to identify the culprit.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Drives me crazy when someone spells "wow' or "radar" backwards.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

DJA said:


> Ok what about real estate auctions and the 10% Buyers premium, what a stupid Scam!


At those collector car auctions, you pay dearly for a seat and the buyer and seller both pay a percentage of the selling price…


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I refuse to go to an auction with a buyers premium and or sales tax. What I bid is only what I’ll pay !!


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

You can't beat the sales tax these days. I stopped selling on eBay cause they want my birthdate and social security number so they can report sales to IRS.But I agree on the buyers premium.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Your quote line at the bottom of your posts is the greatest....


👍💯


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Drives me crazy when someone spells "wow' or "radar" backwards.


Dammit I'm maD.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Whitley said:


> Dammit I'm maD.


Able was I ere I saw Elba. Napoleon That's a good one Whitley!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

one3 said:


> The correct way to give change is, coins first, then bills.


Easier to give change back laying on top of the bills than it is to place change into the hands of a complete stranger who just came out of the bathroom after touching his STD carrying self or failing to fully wipe. I'm not touching your hands just because you want your change back first. You have two choices: On top of your dollar bill or dropped on the counter. Either way, I'm not placing it in your hand. Humans are gross individuals. I don't want to touch you, and you shouldn't want to touch me. 

BTW..taking $1.00 bills out of the cash drawer by overpaying instead of taking your .39 in change is a jerk move. I mean...who does that? You physically take change out of your pocket to avoid getting coin change back? Folks like this slow down the drive-thru line. Betcha if they ask you if you would like to round up your total for a good cause you say no as well. Stop it.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

BFG said:


> BTW..taking $1.00 bills out of the cash drawer by overpaying instead of taking your .39 in change is a jerk move. I mean...who does that? You physically take change out of your pocket to avoid getting coin change back? Folks like this slow down the drive-thru line. Betcha if they ask you if you would like to round up your total for a good cause you say no as well. Stop it.


The strippers don't appreciate when we toss change at them. They want paper money.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

BFG said:


> I'm not touching your hands just because you want your change back first.


"IF" you are handling cash all day, I'd be more concerned with the cash itself.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

So after reading through this thread I finally realize pet is short for petty


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mrb1 said:


> "IF" you are handling cash all day, I'd be more concerned with the cash itself.


Was gonna say the same. Getting more germs from the cash your handling then the hands you drop coins into


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Every dollar bill in the US has been in the ass crack of a stripper. And the germs are the same if the charge is on top or bottom. And if I want to count pennies that's my purgative, I am the customer and too bad if you can't count and it slows the line down.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Had no intention of getting involved in this thread, but after reading the change related responses I now feel the need.
Last time ( and we’ve not gone back since) we ordered a pizza from a well known OVEN in North Canton I pulled up to the pick up window to get it. The female person working at the window who appeared to be somewhere in her early 20’s said that will be $18.25. I handed her a $20 bill, she asked the younger girl behind her something that I could not hear. That young lady brought the person at the window a GD hand calculator so she could figure out my change!!!!! Where do they get these people, and where in the hell did they go to school?????


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I thought you would say that she asked "do you want your change back ?' Have had that happen, they assume you don't want your change.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Specwar said:


> Had no intention of getting involved in this thread, but after reading the change related responses I now feel the need.
> Last time ( and we’ve not gone back since) we ordered a pizza from a well known OVEN in North Canton I pulled up to the pick up window to get it. The female person working at the window who appeared to be somewhere in her early 20’s said that will be $18.25. I handed her a $20 bill, she asked the younger girl behind her something that I could not hear. That young lady brought the person at the window a GD hand calculator so she could figure out my change!!!!! Where do they get these people, and where in the hell did they go to school?????


At least she is working.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

bobk said:


> At least she is working.


Would you hire her???


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

If she was a good worker and dependable then heck yeah I would hire her. Like Bob said at least she's working. She could be home sitting on her ass collecting a check.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Your employees should reflect the mission of your business. Grown person can’t make change for a $20 bill. That’s exactly what is wrong in this country today.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

My first job was flipping pizzas in a mom and pop place. We used the old Blogett ovens. Not only did I have to know how to make change but the owner made everybody take a manual dexterity test first.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Stopped at a Wendy's in Moundsville, WV a couple months ago and went inside to order. They have a TV screen that they put your name up on when your order is ready. I ordered and she asked my name, I said Pete....she said "How do you spell that"....


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Hatchetman said:


> Stopped at a Wendy's in Moundsville, WV a couple months ago and went inside to order. They have a TV screen that they put your name up on when your order is ready. I ordered and she asked my name, I said Pete....she said "How do you spell that"....


Man I hope you said, P-e-a-t.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Would you hire her???


You didn't say what she looked like. I might marry her.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

Moo Juice said:


> Uuuhhhh, you obviously know nothing about physics. The holder has two arms reaching from the center of the roll to the wall. Sideways force uses the arms to infact stabilize the roll and create a shear point as well as a roll "brake" so to speak. If the paper is draped over the front, the roll holder cannot be utilized as a shear or brake causing a "run away" situation. Once again. Behind and under is the only way to go.


In many civilized countries, it's "Right hand eat, Left hand wipe."


----------



## alantanner47 (Oct 26, 2021)

This ticks me off when I arrive st a favoritr fishing spot. Somebody needs a solid slap. The dumpster was twenty feet away.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Specwar said:


> Would you hire her???


Go ask the pizza shop owner. I bet he’s damn happy to have people that will show up for work. Seems you missed the whole point of my comment.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Specwar said:


> Had no intention of getting involved in this thread, but after reading the change related responses I now feel the need.
> Last time ( and we’ve not gone back since) we ordered a pizza from a well known OVEN in North Canton I pulled up to the pick up window to get it. The female person working at the window who appeared to be somewhere in her early 20’s said that will be $18.25. I handed her a $20 bill, she asked the younger girl behind her something that I could not hear. That young lady brought the person at the window a GD hand calculator so she could figure out my change!!!!! Where do they get these people, and where in the hell did they go to school?????


Dude from earlier would have given her $20.25.....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

bobk said:


> Go ask the pizza shop owner. I bet he’s damn happy to have people that will show up for work. Seems you missed the whole point of my comment.


Rather visa versa I would say. 
Anyone that would hire a grown person that cannot do BASIC math that any 10 year old can do will not continue to get my business.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Moo Juice said:


> Man I hope you said, P-e-a-t.



Damn....wish I would of thought of that, happened to quick....


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

BFG said:


> Dude from earlier would have given her $20.25.....


I would have to, if I happened to have the change in my pocket. That's what change is for, isn't it? Suppose you go out and make purchases at a few different stores and pay in cash at each one. You end up with a pocket full of change to take home, leave in your vehicle, or whatever. What do YOU do with all this change?


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> We used to have to put ours on backwards due to to a sweet little kitty that would paw it all off in the floor. God bless her, she's no longer with us and no, I didn't do her in.


This guy doesn't care how the toilet paper rolls: WYATT THE MERCILESS, 8 POUNDS OF TERROR!


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

Ron Y said:


> Every dollar bill in the US has been in the ass crack of a stripper. And the germs are the same if the charge is on top or bottom. And if I want to count pennies that's my purgative, I am the customer and too bad if you can't count and it slows the line down.


So counting pennies makes you poop? My pet peeve is people using the wrong word.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

9Left said:


> ... uuuhhhh.... This "runaway" risk would be the exact same in the front or the back.... What I can't believe is that there are any people that believe it should come off the back or the underside… That's just ridiculousness


The patent pictures show it from the front.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

DHower08 said:


> I am the enemy within.
> 
> 
> 
> How about dumbasses that wave you on at a stop sign when it's YOUR turn to go. Or they go when it's their turn and they wave like you did them a favor. every morning I have to go through a 4 way stop right by work and it seems no one but me can figure it out. Busy 4 way stops should be part of your driver's test not just normal stop signs


Or the ones that make half a turn onto a road before they stop. That drives me crazy…


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

DHower08 said:


> I am the enemy within.
> 
> 
> 
> How about dumbasses that wave you on at a stop sign when it's YOUR turn to go. Or they go when it's their turn and they wave like you did them a favor. every morning I have to go through a 4 way stop right by work and it seems no one but me can figure it out. Busy 4 way stops should be part of your driver's test not just normal stop signs


Now they are replacing the 4 way stops with a roundabout. Those are worse yet for people not knowing what to do.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

den942 said:


> Now they are replacing the 4 way stops with a roundabout. Those are worse yet for people not knowing what to do.


Yep. I'm pretty sure I'm green they got a bogo on them. They put them things up like they were free. What a pain in the ass


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

codger said:


> I would have to, if I happened to have the change in my pocket. That's what change is for, isn't it? Suppose you go out and make purchases at a few different stores and pay in cash at each one. You end up with a pocket full of change to take home, leave in your vehicle, or whatever.* What do YOU do with all this change?*


Throw it in a jar on the counter and when it gets full I go to the *bank* and run it through the coin sorter for cash.


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

codger said:


> I would have to, if I happened to have the change in my pocket. That's what change is for, isn't it? Suppose you go out and make purchases at a few different stores and pay in cash at each one. You end up with a pocket full of change to take home, leave in your vehicle, or whatever. What do YOU do with all this change?


I throw mine in a jar and give it to the Salvation Army at Christmas for their kettle drive.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have paid for a lot of toys for myself, vacations Christmas etc.. with loose change


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

You guys will think I'm nuts, but I bought myself a YETI chair with spare change I had saved for something expensive that I wanted but wouldn't normally buy. This chair is the most comfortable outdoor chair I ever sat in & it will probably outlive me.

Mike


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

ohiotuber said:


> You guys will think I'm nuts, but I bought myself a YETI chair with spare change I had saved for something expensive that I wanted but wouldn't normally buy. This chair is the most comfortable outdoor chair I ever sat in & it will probably outlive me.
> 
> Mike


I had no idea those things really existed. That chair must be huge.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ohiotuber said:


> You guys will think I'm nuts, but I bought myself a YETI chair with spare change I had saved for something expensive that I wanted but wouldn't normally buy. This chair is the most comfortable outdoor chair I ever sat in & it will probably outlive me.
> 
> Mike


Comfort is priceless.


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

For 4 years before we were married my wife and I put our spare change in a 5 gallon water cooler jug. It was over 3/4 full and I could barely lift it. We rolled up the entire jug to help with our wedding. We had a little over $800. Doesn't seem like much towards a wedding but that was in 1992 so it was a big help.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

A big pet peeve for me is when people park on the street in spots where anyone who would be backing out of a driveway could possibly hit it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Mooner said:


> A big pet peeve for me is when people park on the street in spots where anyone who would be backing out of a driveway could possibly hit it.


yup.... my neighbor does this constantly, parks like 6 inches from my driveway. I try to nicely ask if he would not do that but he continues to do it… It's a total PIA when you're trying to pull the boat in or out of the driveway


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

9Left said:


> yup.... my neighbor does this constantly, parks like 6 inches from my driveway. I try to nicely ask if he would not do that but he continues to do it… It's a total PIA when you're trying to pull the boat in or out of the driveway


Exactly right!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Mooner said:


> A big pet peeve for me is when people park on the street in spots where anyone who would be backing out of a driveway could possibly hit it.





9Left said:


> yup.... my neighbor does this constantly, parks like 6 inches from my driveway. I try to nicely ask if he would not do that but he continues to do it… It's a total PIA when you're trying to pull the boat in or out of the driveway


 the solution to almost all pet peeves boils down to following ONE simple RULE everyone could apply very easily.....

*"Do unto others as you would have others do unto you"*, simply translated: "Treat others like you would like to be treated". It's called *The Golden Rule*, and is too often forgotten or not practiced at all.
I was raised to follow *The Golden Rule*, so were my children & grandchildren. The best way to teach it is by living it.

Mike


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ohiotuber said:


> the solution to almost all pet peeves boils down to following ONE simple RULE everyone could apply very easily.....
> 
> *"Do unto others as you would have others do unto you"*, simply translated: "Treat others like you would like to be treated". It's called *The Golden Rule*, and is too often forgotten or not practiced at all.
> I was raised to follow *The Golden Rule*, so were my children & grandchildren. The best way to teach it is by living it.
> ...


couldn't agree more.... Even though the guys been parking like that for eight years now I just politely ask every time… I guess he just forgets… Lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

den942 said:


> Now they are replacing the 4 way stops with a roundabout. Those are worse yet for people not knowing what to do.


My buddy said the same thing, and was as wrong as you are. How can you not know what to do if the roundabout is properly marked? I had never seen a roundabout in my life until I started running sales routes in the Cleveland area. They have a bunch of them in the suburbs. They just built two of them in this area. It's the opposite of NASCAR, you only make right turns and never have to cross oncoming traffic! 



Mooner said:


> A big pet peeve for me is when people park on the street in spots where anyone who would be backing out of a driveway could possibly hit it.


Had a similar situation today. I'm sitting at the kitchen table when there's a thump, and the whole house shook! I go to take a look, and see a van with its right rear tire off, and the hub on the road! I don't know what happened. Maybe he needed to change a flat and the van came off the jack. I could see him in the van on his cell phone. OK, he's calling for help. But, he's right up against the edge of my driveway, and I had to get out to pick some food that I ordered. It was close!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

What I'm about to tell you happened back in the early 80's. We had this older movie theater in town that had a smallish parking lot and then off road parking. When my buddy came out after the movie was over he found he was blocked in. The car in front of him parked like a bu**hole when he didn't have to. My friend crawled underneath the car in question and disconnected the shift linkage arm. He then placed the car in neutral and pushed it forward and left it that way and went home. He never heard anything about what happened when the guy came out. We could only imagine.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> My buddy said the same thing, and was as wrong as you are. How can you not know what to do if the roundabout is properly marked? I had never seen a roundabout in my life until I started running sales routes in the Cleveland area. They have a bunch of them in the suburbs. They just built two of them in this area. It's the opposite of NASCAR, *you only make right turns and never have to cross oncoming traffic*


Thanks! Excellent point that I have put in bold, which I hadn't thought about. However, they should also include a "yield" sign at each roundabout entry point as there are many drivers out there who barely slow down to enter a roundabout. Unfortunately, there is no cure for "stupid".

Mike


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah, I work on a roundabout in Akron. It's simple for folks with common sense, which is just not the case anymore. Also this reminds me of a picture I got sent today from my old work place. Funniest thing I've seen in a long time. It's of a fellow walking into work, at 7:00 a.m. I'll upload it!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yep, that's the break room fridge, lol. Balls of steel and a cast iron stomach. But anyway...common sense and a short supply of it.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Debit cards have enabled, those who can not count change
Facebook and Twitter have enabled those who can't talk face to face in conversation
Spell check has enabled those who can't spell
Texting has enabled people to create new ways to spell words
Amazon has enabled those of us, who can't make decisions in public
Bait piles have enabled those who can't hunt
Colleges have created a workforce that can't make goods with their hands


----------



## Gardiner (6 mo ago)

CHOPIQ said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves are the aholes that launch their boat then tie up to the dock while they go park their vehicle blocking a lane. Even when there are a couple courtesy docks. I guess another peeve is people that launch their boats right at the waters edge and then proceed to move everything from their vehicle to the boat while blocking a lane.


This.
Bolivar canoe livery had the exit blocked at the Riverland and 212 ramp.
On the Tusc river. 
Even with me telling them.
That there was 5 others behind me looking to get off the river there.

Then have the nerve to give me the stink eye. When my boat bumped theirs. While trying to make room for the next kayak to pull in.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

9Left said:


> yup.... my neighbor does this constantly, parks like 6 inches from my driveway. I try to nicely ask if he would not do that but he continues to do it… It's a total PIA when you're trying to pull the boat in or out of the driveway










Like this??


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ohiotuber said:


> Thanks! Excellent point that I have put in bold, which I hadn't thought about. However, they should also include a "yield" sign at each roundabout entry point as there are many drivers out there who barely slow down to enter a roundabout. Unfortunately, there is no cure for "stupid".
> 
> Mike


Exactly! The two that have been built in this area are very well marked. The one was a 5 way intersection that was the site of a bad wreck about every month! When traffic was heavy people would reach the intersection and just stare at other wondering who had the right of way next! I haven't heard of an accident there since the roundabout was finished.


----------

